
Ed Moses : Clean Fusion Power This Decade - The Long Now - jchrisa
http://longnow.org/seminars/02010/jun/16/clean-fusion-power-decade/
======
jchrisa
The Long Now podcast series is one of my top rated. It's worth listening to
every single one of them, especially the early ones.

Ed Moses is building laser fusion and he thinks it's gonna work. Also, you get
to hear about the National Ignition Facility. <https://lasers.llnl.gov/>

